# 32 TM TWO vs 32 LASHED...?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

All this is subjective but I would say it's going to be closer to "night and day" than "a hair or two" for the simple reason that manufacturers for the most part don't like to make product with a tremendous amount of overlap between models. I've owned a few pair of TM2 (2005, 2009 I think) and most recently the "Super Lashed" which were a limited edition Lashed with upgraded insole & footbed (I think that was the main difference, they're 2 seasons old now and I might be slightly off). Two things I've noticed after logging many days on each boot -- Yes, the Lashed will be noticeably less stiff than the TM-2 both out-of-the-box and also after the break-in period. Essentially, the TM2 breaks in to what the Lashed feels like brand new. The Lashed, once broken in is definitely softer. Keep in mind my frame of reference for TM2 is at least 4 or 5 years ago (I rode 2 seasons on K2 Maysis in between) and my current Super Lashed have approximately 100 days over 2.5 seasons on them, so they may be getting to the point that they're beat, although they still look pretty solid and are comfortable/etc.

TL;DR they'll be noticeably stiffer but I don't think it's going to be a deal breaker. If you want to move up to a stiffer boot, the TM2 is the logical next step I think.

I actually have my old TM2s and I could probably still ride them for comparison, apart from a few blown eyelets, but they're several models past new at this point so I'm not sure that would be apples to apples for you.


----------

